# How Much Pressure In Full Co2 Bottle?



## Filby (5/2/11)

Hi

I just picked up a swan-n-go CO2 bottle (2.6kg). Got it home and chucked it back on the regulator and the contents gauge is only reading just above the red low section. Does anyone know what the pressure should be on a full bottle?


Cheers

Fil


----------



## razz (5/2/11)

Depends on the ambient temperature Fil, the warmer our weather gets the higher the gauge will read.
Edit. My cylinder gauge is reading 55 bar @ 25 degrees ambient temp.


----------



## Shifter (5/2/11)

Mine is pretty new, and reads about 59 Bar at 21 Deg C, thats CO2 bottle temp. (2.64 kg bottle).


----------



## bradsbrew (5/2/11)

You would probably get a better indication if you weighed it. the bottle should have an empty weight stamped on it.

Cheers


----------



## dent (5/2/11)

Since the CO2 is liquified, the pressure isn't going to change until there is no liquid left. As you use it up, the CO2 will boil off inside the tank to maintain the same pressure. So the pressure gauge isn't much use until the cylinder is almost empty.


----------



## seemax (5/2/11)

Pretty good explanation here including a PV diagram.

In the right conditions a filled bottle is a lethal weapon!

http://www.teamonslaught.fsnet.co.uk/co2_info.htm


----------



## Filby (6/2/11)

Ah cheers guys

Yer its reading 70bar. Im used to dealing with working pressures of 300bar so seeing 70 normally means your almost empty 

Fil


----------

